# My Homemake Project



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

hello, this is my new slingshot that i have not finished yet. i like it a lot and its the best one ive made so far. (only been doing this for a couple of months). its a bad habbit which im addicted to now thanks to my freind lol.







hope you like it.

and if possible could you recommend some varnish that would look good on this slingshot. that would be nice thank you


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That is going to look great! What is the wood?


----------



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

im not sure to be honest. its one of these three woods. oak,beech or sycamore


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job. Looks like it will absorb the kick of some serious rubber.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looks lovely !!!
instead of varnish you may want to try an oil of some sort


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with Reecemurg, try an oil of some sort, boiled linseed, danish, or any other probably you have
on hand? You can always add a varnish or poly later if you want the shine and protective finish.
Nice catty, you did a great job on it.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

i'd try an oil aswell







i do not think that is oak so it might be beech, i may be wrong though haha!

Looks great!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Linseed oil and beeswax


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice looking slingshot. The guys have a good point, oil and then bees wax. Gives a satin kind of luster that is beautiful. Well done Hotshotb.


----------



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

looks awesome








Good shot !!


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice beefy looking natty. That will put a zip behind some lead.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Nice looking slingshot. The guys have a good point, oil and then bees wax. Gives a satin kind of luster that is beautiful. Well done Hotshotb.


How would you apply beeswax?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic one!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

hotshotb1234 said:


> im not sure to be honest. its one of these three woods. oak,beech or sycamore


That is indeed beech wood. It is one of the most pure white woods you can find, very fine grained, with a twisted grain like hickory or elm. It polishes up beautifully.


----------



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

cool thanks oldspookASA


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Mujician said:


> How would you apply beeswax?










And where is the easiest place to find it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> How would you apply beeswax?










And where is the easiest place to find it?
[/quote]
I suppose that would depend. There is a lot of beech in the mid-atlantic eastern woodlands in the USA.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> How would you apply beeswax?










And where is the easiest place to find it?
[/quote]
I suppose that would depend. There is a lot of beech in the mid-atlantic eastern woodlands in the USA.[/quote]
How does that help find beeswax? You can get beeswax from eBay. Although nobody has replied with how to apply it yet


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beeswax is applied by hand, hand rubbed would be the correct term. Similar to applying shoe polish. Apply the wax, let it set for about an hour and hand buff it with a soft cloth. An old tee shirt or cotton sock works for me. Apply two or three coats and buff to a soft luster. The original coating will last quite a while, and rebuffing the finish will help with any blemishes you obtain by errant scrapes and knocks. As time goes by, just apply a new layer of wax and buff again. Hope this helps. g


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I would definatly go with a 50/50 mix of BOILED Lindseed/Mineral turpentine. Let soak in mix for a day or two, take out and buff with soft natural fibre cloth then let cure off for 2-3 days. Repeat this process up to three times or untill timber wont accept any more oil then let cure for a full 7-10 days, periodically buffing with clean cloth. Lastly apply liquid bees wax which can be found in most hardware stores (it's generally used as a furniture polish) by coating liberally with clean cloth. leave for 30 mins to an hour then buff with new cloth. let cure off again overnight then repeat bees wax and polish. I sit polishing whilst watching tv... Others use a cotton buffing wheel on a drill press at this stage which polishes alot faster.
It's a very long process because of the curing time but once the oil has penitrated and gone hard it binds the fibres of the timber, stableizing, waterproofing and hardening outer layer.
You can reapply oil whenever you think it needs it for the life of the catty rejouvinating the finish. When cured properly this is a great finish but takes huge patientce.
I applied this finish to a plumb tree branch I use as a bokken. It destroys oak and maple bokkens and I'm no longer allowed to use it at the dojo for contact blocking and striking sparring.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful piece! Have you ever tried camellia oil? It's lighter than linseed, nourish and gives high protection to the wood, furthermore it catalyzes quickly and smells good.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Beautiful piece! Have you ever tried camellia oil? It's lighter than linseed, nourish and gives high protection to the wood, furthermore it catalyzes quickly and smells good.


I've never tried it Bob. Does it go as hard as linseed after time or not so much?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Beautiful piece! Have you ever tried camellia oil? It's lighter than linseed, nourish and gives high protection to the wood, furthermore it catalyzes quickly and smells good.


I've never tried it Bob. Does it go as hard as linseed after time or not so much?
[/quote]
It is less dense than linseed oil, it does not smell and catalyzes much earlier. It Leaves the wood surface shiny and not sticky. It is used to conserve ancient wooden weapons, preserve katana blades and knives. I know that is also used (two or three drops at a time) to nourish hair. It is found on internet and too on ebay. There are different types and dilutions.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

cool thanks everyone


----------

